

LivingSocial Claims ‘Straight Up Fiction’ in Research Report - guynamedloren
http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2013/02/21/memo-livingsocial-ceo-claims-straight-up-fiction-in-research-report/

======
guynamedloren
LivingSocial response to original report:

[http://www.privco.com/livingsocial-receives-
emergency-110m-c...](http://www.privco.com/livingsocial-receives-
emergency-110m-cash-infusion-from-existing-investors-to-avoid-bankruptcy)

